# Sites for cheap Rat Cages



## renay

So I was looking on ebay, and I found a few REALLY well priced rat cages, then I decided to do a good old google search and so far i've come across these sites:

http://www.qualitycage.com/rat.html
(I think they're really well priced!)

http://www.animalinstinct.co.uk/acatalog/Pets_Products_Small_Animal_Cages__Hutches___Runs_28.html
(expensive but holy gorgeous cages)

http://www.buycages.com/rat_cages.php

http://www.cagesbydesign.com/cages/specials_small_animal.asp

thats all for now, but it just goes to show that there are a wide variety of cages  I can't wait to order a few for my little ratsies, they're gonna love em.


----------



## Kimmiekins

The Quality Cages always interest me, but they're rather small. I ran some through the cage calculator, and only one that I tried could fit more then I rat (it fits 2)! Am I just tired and not inputing right, of is anyone else getting that, too? Pitty, because I like them otherwise. Especially because they sell stacking brackets (and the card holders), that would be a nice setup for the rescue... But I sometimes need cages to hold larger groups. I do like the carrier, though.

The one at Cages by Design made me drool all over my keyboard. I'd LOVE that for my pet rats!


----------



## renay

I don't know on Ebay i was looking at a 5 level "rat mansion" and they wanted like $150 for it and it was brand new, so maybe ebay and such is the way to go.


----------



## AlexzRose

has anyone ever bought from Martin's Cages?

The cages _seem_ reasonably priced but I'm new to rat cage shopping so i dunno.


----------



## Kimmiekins

Martin's Cages are probably second to Ferret Nations, in terms of rat owners buying cages. They *used* to be the first. Maybe in some ways, they are.

They're great, for sure. I always suggest getting a flip-top lid where you can, and custom ordering so you can get the ferret-sized doors. Also, ALWAYS get power-coated. Galvanized will stink from the pee quickly and you won't be able to get rid of the smell.


----------



## Celestrina

The ones on buycages.com look like the same exact cages that Martin's sells, only more expensive. The pictures even look the same.
http://martinscages.com/images/full/r-680.jpg vs. http://www.buycages.com/rat_cages.php?animal=Rat&detail=95&sort=model

For example, on the Martins website their r-680 has the same dimentions and description as the Rat Grand cage only cheaper. If I didn't know better, they were selling Martins as their own. The martins one is $69 for the cage, on buycage.com it's 107.95! These prices are for the galvanized version. You can get a powder-coated flip-top version from martins for $96!

Rat grand cage:

* 30"x18"x24" > cm
* Three levels
* Drop-in 3Â½" plastic pan
* Two ramps
* Two balconies

* 30" x 18" x 24"
* Two ramps
* Two balconies
* Drop-in 3Â½" plastic pan


----------



## Kimmiekins

Holy cow, you're right. They're numbered the same. I can't believe I missed that. Though, I know there are places that do sell Martin's Cages, so I don't think they're doing anything wrong (though I'm not sure). But still.


----------



## Celestrina

Since they're numbered the same, they're probably supplied by Martins. I didn't notice that and sent an email giving Martins a heads-up. Boy am I going to look like a fool.


----------



## Lunachick

Wow, those cages are nicer then mine, yet I paid way more. Well I knew I'd have to buy a bigger cage eventually. I'm definitely going to get one from Martin's.


----------



## Hippy

Martin's are nice just remember to look at the width, some are very skinny width wise. ><" I learned that the hard way after ordering.

Ebay tricks me with their shipping and handling prices. :[


----------

